# Afficher l'âge sur iCal



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir comment faut il faire pour que l'âge d'une personne s'affiche sur iCal de l'ipad car sur le iCal de mon Mac ça s'affiche. Merci.


----------



## Lauange (16 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour

Est ce que dans les préférences du Ical il est coché "afficher les calendriers anniversaires" ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Septembre 2012)

Dans le iCal de l'ipad, le calendrier anniversaire, j'aimerais savoir comment fait on pour que l'âge s'affiche comme sur mon MacBook.
Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Septembre 2012)

chrismelanie a dit:


> Dans le iCal de l'ipad, le calendrier anniversaire, j'aimerais savoir comment fait on pour que l'âge s'affiche comme sur mon MacBook.
> Merci



Tu n'as pas répondu à la question de Lauange


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Septembre 2012)

Dans l'ipad le calendrier anniversaire est coché.


----------

